# Anchor Worms! What to do?



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I found that my BGK had anchor worms. I pulled them and he seems happier now. 

But what do I do now? What are the best treatments options? Should I do something or wait and watch to see if anything else pops up?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I did see and inquire about one at a local fish store that had ich (definitely not the same, but still applies). As they're "scaleless" you need to medicate at half a dosage (with what I'm sorry, I don't know), I don't know what medication you need you use, but if you can pull any visible ones out, please continue to do so at it's best comfort.

Cheers, (Sorry I didn't have a direct answer for you, but I figured I'd bump this up before it got worse for you both)
Chris


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

need to know the fish strain and what is BGK?.......Potassium permanganate or formalin can eliminate anchor worms......you can also get AP Pro Live Bearer from LFS .

Anti-Fluke Life Bearer - Parasite Medications

hope this helps.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Salt also helps and pull the once u see also


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

You want to pull out all the ones you can see, make sure not to miss any, the ones you see are females that will lay more eggs.
After you pull them out you want to dip your fish in a formalin solution, not too sure on the dosage I think 50% for about 10 minutes.
Do a 50% water change cleaning the gravel really good.
I have researched this myself, and this is the info I have come across.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> need to know the fish strain and what is BGK?


BGK = Black Ghost Knifefish


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

You should dose the whole tank as Charles advised in your other thread, you can't be sure if the anchor worms spawned any eggs before you removed the bgk.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Pam for the answer.



Pamela said:


> BGK = Black Ghost Knifefish


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there any treatments that are not so harsh? The ones I have read so far will kill off all my plants and snails and can't be used with the black ghost knife.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything from what I understand is to use a percentage of whatever applicable medications. Didn't read anything about snails and plants though.


----------

